
Show HN: Avoy – the app to cure your wanderlust when we are all stuck indoors - codydillabough
https://avoy.io/hn
======
codydillabough
Hey HN! My name is Cody and I am the founder of Avoy
([https://www.avoy.io/hn](https://www.avoy.io/hn)). Avoy is an invite-only
travel inspiration app to discover the world’s best hidden holiday
destinations.

Today, we have temporarily turned off the required invite code to open
registration up to the HN Community. If you seeing this at a later date, but
still want to give us a try, send me a note at cody@avoy.io and I would be
more than happy to help get you a code to get set up.

Why build this?

Simply put to change the way we answer the question of "where should I go
next?". There is a myriad of travel content, bloggers and apps, however, the
fundamental structures provided to us by search and social media create
homogeneity, travel group-think and dangerous overtourism. We want to build an
exciting product that allows travelers to discover the hundreds of hidden gems
that each country offers:

[https://medium.com/avoy/how-avoy-plans-to-change-travel-
in-a...](https://medium.com/avoy/how-avoy-plans-to-change-travel-in-a-post-
covid-19-world-174f0f6e9254)

Our mission

We believe the most memorable travel experiences come when we allow ourselves
to wander off the beaten path.

Our goal is to share the finest unspoiled destinations from around the world
and help you discover somewhere unique.

[https://www.avoy.io/mission](https://www.avoy.io/mission)

[https://medium.com/avoy/in-defense-of-going-off-the-
beaten-p...](https://medium.com/avoy/in-defense-of-going-off-the-beaten-
path-8dd4f055e68)

A little about us

I have the incredible luck to be working with a great team of individuals &
contributors from around the globe, all bonded around the mission that travel
should be an exploratory, exciting way to learn about the vast world that
surrounds us.

We are super passionate about building a product that people love and enjoy
and can transform perspectives on this wonderful world we inhabit and are even
more passionate about it now that we are in a time of global uncertainty. If
anyone has feedback, comments or suggestions we would absolutely love to hear
them.

Cody

